# Is it Normal?



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Guys,
Just wondering should a 11year old b able to hit his drives 270 yards bcuz for some reason my son seems to just by toying with his grip!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Maybe if he was John Daley's kid, 11 years old and hitting 270, I'd say you got two choices, immediately put him into a crash course on golf with a top instructor, OR if he enjoys golf, let him be a kid till he decides he wants the crash course. I'd take the latter under serious consideration.,


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

270 is normal for an eleven year old... if hes on the moon. thats absolutely insane


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry I dont beleive you........unless he is like 6" tall.


----------



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

Well Hes 11 Going On 12 and hes pretty tall for his age!! about 5'5''


----------



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

Oops Guys,
At the range he was hitting it about 230 i didnt have my glasses on at the time Soz for posting this threat


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

230 is still a good effort at that age, mind you judging on age is nothing, he might have the build of sylvester stallone, and eats armadillos whole.


----------



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyway he plays off a handicap of 20 so that explains most of it his mates are down there with him playing off 20-25 belive me there pretty good for 12,13 year olds.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I wouldn't find it hard to believe even if he was hitting 270! Why? Well, my beliefs on the swing are different than most..I believe that a good swing relies more on leverage than strength, and I also believe that size has little to do with it. I myself, am a perfect example of both of these..just by looking at me, I'm a short guy with a medium build, but I am strong. My swing works becasue I use not only all the strength I can, but by having insane leverage on the club. Driving the ball far and straight is all about technique..and I believe that anyone can drive at least 290 yards. Really it's all about practice, and determination. Strength and size, are very small factors.


----------

